# Adelmo Landini – the R/O with the best job ever (?)



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

If you'd heard "de IBDK" on 500 kc/s in the 1920s/30s, chances are the man on the key would have been Adelmo Landini, the R/O and technical assistant of Guglielmo Marconi aboard the latter's beautiful steam yacht, _Elettra._

Landini had served in the Great War as a signaller (telegraphist) in the Italian army. Decorated twice for gallantry and a fine Morse operator, he was also a self-taught expert in wireless theory and practice. He later became an inventor in his own right.

He not only acted as the 'marconista' ('sparks' in Italian) but also assisted GM with his experiments aboard Elettra – the luxurious yacht that was converted by Marconi after the war into a seaborne communications laboratory.

A Wikipedia article on _Elettra_ (Elettra (ship 1904) - Wikipedia) has just been posted together with another on Adelmo Landini. (Adelmo Landini - Wikipedia)

W


----------

